# Forum Home Renovation Home Theatres  Speaker cone damage/flaw - repair options?

## bcp

Hi. Have a beautiful set of Jamo 507s that I sold on ebay and the guy said 'a speaker cone has a a hole in it.' I was shocked, I wasn't aware of any damage and they were working perfectly, but obviously I immediately offered a full refund. 
On closer inspection, there is no exterior 'hole' - just this. I assume it is a split under the surface(?) because the external material is not torn in any way.
Would appreciate advice on the problem and options for repair.

----------


## Random Username

PVA glue and a small brush or very carefully applied thin super glue would be my first options for something like that.  If you want to be a little more esoteric, shellac might also work.

----------


## GraemeCook

Good Morning bcp 
That mark looks like a dent rather than a hole.  You can very gently probe it with a small screwdriver, handle of a small artists paint brush or similar to test extent of damage, if any.    
If it is a dent then do nothing.   If it is a hole then, again, I would do nothing.   That cap is just a dust cover and has absolutely no effect on the sound of the speakers.   If the remote possibility a dust impacting on your speakers does worry you then you have at least three options: Replace the dust seals.   Tom Manning at Speakerbits, Melbourne will probably have the parts and the instructions.  It is fairly easy.Glue a very small piece of tissue across the imperfection.Touch up with very small amount of gap filling glue - not superglue as it is not gap filling. 
Personally, I would do nothing.  Put it back on eBay with note and photo "superficial dent in dust cover."    
Fair Winds.  
Graeme

----------


## Moondog55

Can you please post a HD picture of the whole cone face. Is the centre / voice coil cover a full dome or a reversed flat??
It is probably a superficial defect

----------


## bcp

Sorry - i'm out of daylight for the photo, but here it is. I've looked at it with extreme magnifying lenses - there is no tear at all in the surface.  
Apart from that I don't understand your question - "Is the centre / voice coil cover a full dome or a reversed flat??" - how do i tell?

----------


## Moondog55

Don't worry too much; if it was reversed flat you would know. That is only cosmetic so advertise as having cosmetic flaws. What size is it across? 110mm?
May I ask how much you had to refund

----------


## bcp

> Don't worry too much; if it was reversed flat you would know. That is only cosmetic so advertise as having cosmetic flaws. What size is it across? 110mm?
> May I ask how much you had to refund

  Yes, it's 110mm. $560 refund. It had other minor cosmetic flaws, which I've since addressed. 
They really are a beautiful set of speakers - great sound - but take a decent amp to drive them. 
Appreciate your input.

----------

